
Renaming the Default Branch from Master - niksmac
https://github.com/github/renaming
======
ximm
I recently renamed the default branch in one of my projects to main. The
biggest issue I have had was that somewhere in git there is still something
called master so that it still autocompletes. I have accidentally created a
master branch several times now. Does anyone know how to fix that?

